# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Mailing list pop-up never stops???

## Tim Logan

Whenever I open to the classified pages I am greeted with a pop-up asking to sign up for a cafe email list (or news letter?). No matter how many times I complete the information, the pop-up continues to appear. Is there a way to stop it? Thank you!
Tim Logan

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Whenever I open to the classified pages I am greeted with a pop-up asking to sign up for a cafe email list (or news letter?). No matter how many times I complete the information, the pop-up continues to appear. Is there a way to stop it? Thank you!
> Tim Logan


It's cookie based so if you're seeing it every time you visit you must be deleting your cookies every time you visit or your browser is set to refuse them. For example, I put those in months ago and haven't seen one since. Or possible you could be trying to do a lot of ad, cookie blocking, anti-tracking with some kind of software. If that's the case, you'll continue to see it likely. Also, joining that list or not has nothing to do with its reappearance. If the browser is set correctly--my definition--you see it once, and then not again unless you're browser is dropping all of the cookies that made the decision you've previously visited.

----------


## Tim Logan

Thank you so much! I’m really sorry to bother you about this - I posted in case others might have a similar problem. I access the site via iphone thru safari. I just looked at settings and it shows “allow all cookies”. Not quite sure where to go from here. I’ll keep scratching my head on it lol. Thank you again.
Tim

----------


## Tim Logan

I cleared all history, resubmitted the email list info, and now it appears to be ok. Im not sure why it is fixed, but perhaps this info will be useful. Thank you again.

----------

